# first 1911



## jtm54 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am looking to get my first 1911 and have a few questions. First what is going to be a good quality gun in the under $600 group, I have been looking at the new Para GI Expert. Are their others I should look at? I don't care much about looks, just a classic looking 1911. I would like to ungrade over time but I want to start with just the basics. Its not going to be a carry gun except for camping so size and weight are not an issue. I would like the 5" barrel and full size frame. Any help would be great, thanks guys.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Take a look at Springfield Armory. Go to their web site and you can choose which one you want. They still make some models that have the classic sites that were on the original 45's. If you are going to buy one, get the Mil-Spec model.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the Para! They make good pistols. As above Springfield. Rock Island is another plus a lot of folks like the Taurus. I own and love a Para LTC so my vote is for the Para.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I love my Para GI, I looked for a Springfield Mil Spec prior to buying it and there are none to be found. I had a Taurus 1911 it ran great but the problem I had was that nothing on the gun was uniform, ie the cocking serattions were all different, the frontstrap checkering was crappy, but if you don't care about those kinds of things it is a great choice (I am too anal I know). As gmaske said Rock Island is another good option, I haven't owend one but I have yet to read any bad reviews


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

might i recommend the STI Spartan as worth a serious look!
Also auto ordinance makes an entry basic 1911.
Bersa is also now importing one (i believe it is under their firestar brand).


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para, Springfield, Rock Island, Taurus, are all decent weapons that don't eat your wallet too bad.

Spend a little more then STI is a great choice to add to the rest.

If you want to look at Para Ord Take a look at some of the other models. Like *gmaske* I have the LTC, It like many other Para pistols has a ramped barrel. This helps reliability a great deal. Most Para pistols are built like this. My old P16 is the same. Take a look at gun shops and places like gunbroker, AuctionArms, ebang etc. You might find a lot of Para pistols but I'll bet you that you wont see many if any used. That tells me people get them and don't trade them in or sell them much. Owning two I can see why. I don' want to sell either of mine but want a few more :smt023

Springfield makes a damn nice 1911. They run in almost anyone's price range. They've been around a long time and still popular for a reason. They make a great pistol. A Mil-Spec Springer is a great way to get your feet wet in the 1911 pool.

RIA Makes one of the better "entry level" 1911's. They are not the prettiest but they do what you ask of them. And you can get their Tactical (loaded) model for under 500.00 most places that sell them. They use an ambi safety that is a little different than most so if you want to change grips you will have to fit them a little differently but it's really easy. With a tighter recoil spring and a better barrel bushing and it will surprise many a gun snob that paid a lot more for his than you would with the Rock Island.

One of the best kept secrets in the 1911 world is the Taurus PT1911. It has most everything the loaded pistols have from the higher priced 1911's but the blued runs around 525-550. The slide to frame fit is excellent. And it has most the bells & whistles. The one big short coming is the barrel. It uses a barrel link and pin like a Mil-Spec rather than the link being part of the barrel like you will see when you get a high end barrel. But it's a match barrel they advertise and from the way the two I bought I believe them. Making a ragged hole at 25-35 yards is fine by me. You do your part it will do it's part. 1911 snobs do not like it because it's a Taurus and they are not known for customer service. I do most all my own gunsmith work so CS is not a big deal to me.

These are the 1911's I thought about in your price range. I'm sure I'm missing some but I have personal knowledge with the ones I talked about. I've owned all these pistols and still own most (I sold my RIA to get a super groovy Ruger Super Redhawk).

For a little more you can add the Colt,Para, STI, S&W,Kimber. But being your first I'd lean to one of the more price friendly models. If to was me the Para GI Expert, Springfield, Ria, Taurus in to particular order.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

FlaChef said:


> might i recommend the STI Spartan as worth a serious look!
> Also auto ordinance makes an entry basic 1911.
> Bersa is also now importing one (i believe it is under their firestar brand).


I think the Bersa is more like the Llama or Star 1811's. They can't use many of the Colt clone 1911 parts. I'[m not exactly sure but I believe I read that somewhere.

STI makes a great weapon but I think it's out of his price range. Really good weapon though :smt023


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

and look at the Used market.
There are some lightly used fantastic 1911's out there.
Get one from a manufacturer that has a lifetime warranty to any owner of the gun.

AFS


----------

